# Best honeybee plant or shrub for heavy, wet grey clay ??????



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know about grey clay, but white dutch clover does great in red clay.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Mint, as for shrubs, I suggest privit, even sumac.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replies 

Ben, which variety of privet- seems to be quite a few ?


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Amend your soil, then you can grow anything you wish.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I think the golden rod will do fine.
They grow crazy in heavy yellow clay soil, alright.
You can surely try and see.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I have some golden rod there and across the road ; it is really varaible in its yield . I try and find some common privet at a local nursery


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you snap some pics for us? Looks like some flowering bog plants will work in the
wet clay soil. Find something that the bees will like in wet soil. Have you try buckwheat before?


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Beepro

I will planting some buckwheat in my veggie garden as soon as the first dry spell hits, which will be soon. Buckwheat doesnt do well there


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Wingstem is a perfect choice. Best in heavy soils. Blooms August thru September and the bees work it very heavily.


----------

